# что за блядь (!!)



## phroze

Hi There,

I received a text message from a drunk friend, but since it is in Russian i don't understand what it is saying. Can anybody translate it for me? Thanks!


Chto za blyat! Ty get znaesh kakaya ya beshenaya stanovlus'! Mog by i otvetit'! Tak ne delaetsya!


----------



## Kolan

Хуе абент, phroze! Well, it is definitely not a New Year greeting. It sounds more like about a wild party.


----------



## phroze

Seriously? Not exaclty what i expected, but can you translate it for me? If it's not allowed to post it here, can you send it in a p.m.?

Thanks very much!


----------



## Kolan

phroze said:


> Seriously? Not exaclty what i expected, but can you translate it for me? If it's not allowed to post it here, can you send it in a p.m.?


It is allowed here, don't worry. You can even count on  a collective input. Please let us know, whether she is talking to a man or to a woman.


----------



## phroze

Sorry, i understood you wrong. She is a girl, who is talking to a man.


----------



## Kolan

Chto za *blyat*! = What a (damned) bastard! 
Ty *get *znaesh kakaya ya beshenaya stanovlus'! = Do you know, skunk/reptile, how beasty/violent I am getting (usually)? (assuming a typo _get_=gad)
Mog by i otvetit'! = (lit.) You could (drop an) answer, at least!
Tak ne delaetsya! = It is not acceptable/uncustomary (to behave like that)!

(Curse words *marked *in bold).


----------



## phroze

That is more like the kind of message i was expecting 
I forgot to send her a message back on new years eve, so i am a total asshole, she's right.

Kolan, many thanks!!
I have to buy some making up flowers tomorrow


----------



## Kolan

phroze said:


> That is more like the kind of message i was expecting
> I forgot to send her a message back on new years eve, so i am a total asshole, she's right.
> 
> Kolan, many thanks!!
> I have to buy some making up flowers tomorrow


Buying flowers, you should, probably, consider that this is a sort of fairly vulgar, indecent speech.


----------



## Binario

I'd say that "get" is rather a typo for "хоть" (at least). "Do you know, at least...etc.". Agree with Kolan-instead of flowers I'd buy her a piece of soap-to wash her mouth.


----------



## Saluton

*Blyat *(блядь ) is an interjection meaning "fuck" here. It doesn't mean "bastard". And *get* must be a typo for *ved* (ведь), i.e. "indeed".


----------



## phroze

The "get" was my mistake. The sentence should be "Ty *ge* znaesh kakaya ya beshenaya stanovlus'!"

What does "ge" mean in this context?


----------



## Saluton

ge = же, an emphatic particle, i.e. meaning 'indeed'.


----------



## Kolan

Saluton said:


> *Blyat *(блядь ) is an interjection meaning "fuck" here. It doesn't mean "bastard". And *get* must be a typo for *ved* (ведь), i.e. "indeed".


Assuming "ge", we must admit, that the first sentence is incoherent with the rest of the message, both stylistically and semantically.


----------



## Saluton

No, it's not. "What the fuck! You do know how violent I become! You might have answered! That's not the way to behave!" would be a literal translation. It doesn't convey the idea well but it's more or less clear that the girl is hitting the roof because phroze didn't reply to her message or call.

A better translation of "Ty ge znaesh kakaya ya beshenaya stanovlus'!" would be "You do know it makes me hit the roof!" perhaps.


----------



## Kolan

While it may be  "ok" to use fuck in English with the rest of the message, the Russian "что за блядь!", aside of being indecent and extremely rude, does not match it at all.


----------



## Saluton

Well, "what the fuck!" is just an interjection, really, isn't it? How must an interjection be coherent with anything? It just denotes emotions.


----------



## Kolan

Saluton said:


> Well, "what the fuck!" is just an interjection, really, isn't it? How must an interjection be coherent with anything? It just denotes emotions.


It"s in English like that, corresponding Russian would be "Чёрт возьми!", and this interjection is fine. 

But the girl wrote to a man: "Что за блядь!" (Actually, in order to maintain the same level of obscenity, the correct phrase should be "Шо за ёб твою мать!").


----------



## Hoax

It is implied that she calls him blyat'. It is not just an interjection. I would read it as “что ты за блядь такая”. Otherwise she could say something like “что за блядство”.
I agree, buy soap, she doesn't worth buying flowers.


----------



## Saluton

No, she didn't call him блядь. It is an interjection, I insist.
Kolan, I'm glad you seem to be agreeing with me now as you're writing yourself that что за ***** is an equivalent of что за ** твою мать and the latter is clearly an interjection meaning "what the f**k!" 

Plus some offtop if you don't mind: let's not divide ladies into flower-worthy and non-flower-worthy. It's just no use at all. Be thankful they exist.


----------



## domkrat

Saluton said:


> No, she didn't call him блядь. It is an interjection, I insist.


I agree.
I've heard some girls saying it almost exactly the same way, and it could refer to a thing or to a situation as a whole.


----------



## Kolan

I have to reiterate that What the fuck in E is a fairly mild expression, not even a curse. It may be replaced by What the hell and does not match что за блядь or что за ёб ... in R. And even if seen like interjection, что за блядь is not applicable to men, it simply does not make sense. However, just блядь is possible as universal interjection.  

I would like to examine valid counter examples, if any.


----------



## Ptak

Saluton said:


> No, she didn't call him блядь. It is an interjection, I insist.


I agree, too. Of course she didn't call him so. The word itself is never used for calling a man. (Maybe only in google ).


----------



## Saluton

Kolan said:


> I have to reiterate that What the fuck in E is a fairly mild expression, not even a curse. It may be replaced by What the hell and does not match что за блядь or что за ёб ... in R. And even if seen like interjection, что за блядь is not applicable to men, it simply does not make sense.


So what translation would you suggest for что за ** твою мать? "What a bloody motherfucking fuck-up"? You agree that ** твою мать is an inetrjection, why can't б**** take its place in the phrase?
An interjection doesn't have to be applicable to anyone because it doesn't involve any appeal. It just denotes emotions.


----------



## Kolan

Saluton said:


> So what translation would you suggest for что за ** твою мать? "What a bloody motherfucking fuck-up"? You agree that ** твою мать is an inetrjection, why can't б**** take its place in the phrase?


В отличие от первого выражения, которое может употребляться только как междометие, "Что за блядь" является прежде всего обращением к лицу женского пола или по его поводу:

короткая проза, литература, поэзия, музыка, рецензии - 10 сен 2008 *...* *Что за блядь*, припыщеная фурия. Говорит, что я-де не остёр, Не манерен, не еблив , паскудина, И потух моей скры костёр? *...*
www.kultprosvet.ru/text.php?t=4706 - 28k- 

Новая Газета | Цветной выпуск от 18.01.2008 №01-02 | Отрывок из *...* 18 янв 2008 *...* Узнали, *что за блядь* носила еду этому бандере? — взял за подбородок первого, кто стоял в мужском ряду: — Знаешь ее? Не знаешь! И я не знаю. *...*
www.novayagazeta.ru/data/2008/color01/23.html - 28k 

Громадська прокуратура України -- Юрий Луценко - 15 окт 2008 *...* «А это *что за блядь* в служебном помещении?!» - заорал Лазутко… И тут же получил по морде от одного из присутствовавших офицеров. *...*
www.prokuratura.org.ua/modules/news/?newsid=2824&navid=323 - 42k - 
 
Ср. с "Что за хуйня"  и "Что за хуй" как междометие. Как и другие обращения, "Что за хуй" имеет достаточно широкое хождение.

Dialogus: *Что за хуй* Андрей Бунич? 
Dialogus is a new generation search engine. Dialogus automatically search answers to users questions.
dialogus.ru/?req=%D7%F2%EE+%E7%E0+%F5%F3%E9+%C0%ED%E4%F0%E5%E9...rel - 14k -

Russian Cursing for Beginners: Learn to Curse in Russian - 
*Что за хуйня*? Что такое? Что за чушь? What the fuck is that? What the fuck kind of nonsense is that? Что это за хуйня лежит под кроватью? *...*
www.russiancursing.com/ - 148k

Владимир Белобров, Олег Попов. Письмо в ад *...* - Маликов чихнул, сел, посмотрел на Федора, явно не узнавая, и спросил: - _*Что за хуй*_? - Сам ты хуй! - ответил Федор ему. Маликов размахнулся и дал Петянину *...*
lib.ru/NEWPROZA/BELOBROV_POPOV/pismovad.txt?format=_Ascii.txt - 13k


----------



## Ptak

> "Что за блядь" является прежде всего обращением к лицу женского пола или по его поводу:


Всё это так, но только в данном случае это выражение *НЕ БЫЛО* обращением к лицу женского пола (или по его поводу).
Да, _прежде всего_ это слово значит то, что оно значит, но во многих контекстах оно вполне может быть употреблено как восклицание, выражающее недоумение, досаду и т.д.


----------



## K.Luste

Given the particular background of the communication situation, "*что за блядь *"
to some degree expresses a state of confusion; in this case it has nothing to do with the the sex of the recipient. If I had to use the English language in the same situation I believe it would be like this: "What the hell/fuck (!? - ephasize a state of confusion)".

I believe, in this case, it does not imply a very rude form of speech.

K.L.


----------



## Kolan

K.Luste said:


> Given the particular background of the communication situation, "*что за блядь *"
> to some degree expresses a state of confusion; in this case it has nothing to do with the the sex of the recipient. If I had to use the English language in the same situation I believe it would be like this: "What the hell/fuck (!? - ephasize a state of confusion)".
> 
> I believe, in this case, it does not imply a very rude form of speech.


You're right, and we have already come to the same conclusion, except of the degree of obscenity, which is even incomparable. But there is another problem. You're assuming that "*Что за блядь*" fits that particular situation, whereas, in fact, it doesn't. It does not express a state of confusion, the speaking subject (girl) had already weighed the situation, then it's rather an offense, just using inappropriate lexeme. Instead of the above, "*Что за ёб твою мать*" or "*Что за хуйня*" would be proper interjections. We have to rule out possibility, that it is a form of appeal, because of gender mismatch (otherwise, "*Что за мудило*" would be nice).


----------

